# Duel lighting ? Is this enough light for my plants ?



## Candymancan (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a 27g hexagon.. Has lots of fish in it, and I just removed all my fake plants like 10 of them.. I replaced them with a very large amazon sword, couple java fern, smaller swords, and a wisteria, and 2 marimo moss balls..

Now the original hood lamp is what came with the tank. (the tank is like 14 years old).. It's a 15 inch T8 floursent bulb... The tank is 18 inch across.. so the bulb is really short for the tank.. Plus the original colormax bulb died and they didn't make 15 inch colormax bulbs.. So I bought a 20 or was it 22 inch hood lamp that takes a 18 inch bulb.. 9it overhangs on the side by like an inch or two but I don't care.. because I love the pinkish colormax bulbs.. I hate those full strectrum lights they make everything look yellow..


Anyway back to my question... Since I got these plants they all have been doing fine.. no brown or yellowing and I also just got API CO2 booster, and API plant fertilizer the liquid stuff..

I just thought of an awesome idea tho, I dunno if itll work.. I don't think the colormax bulb is enough lighting for my plants.. Its pretty soft/dull in the tank but looks awesome color wise.. Now what if I were to remove the old brown tank cover which the lamp sits on with the lid you can lift up.. and replace it with an entirely clear acrylic hood ? I will probably have to cut it to the hexagon shape myself... 

Then I take my 18 inch T8 color max light AND use the older 15 inch lamp and use them together ? The 18 will be the pink colormax, and the 15 will use the Fullspectrum white ish bulb ? Both are 15 watts, both are 8000k bulbs.. Basicly I'll have 30 watts instead of 15 wats for my deep tank..

I have seen in the store they sell light fixtures that have two T5 bulbs in them for growing plants and making the color's really pop out.. Both bulbs apparently are 1 colormax, and 1 full spectrum..

Hell I just took the lid off my tank cover just to see what it would look like and stuck the old 15 inch hood on there and together it makes the tank SUPER bright.. and everything really pops out.. If I turn the light off and look at the tank with just the 18 inch colormax it looks extremely dark. 

Here is a before an after picture... What do you guys think ? Is this too much light for my fish ? I don't want to burn them or burn the plants with 2 15 watt 8,000k bulbs


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The brighter light might be okay, but that gravel substrate will need help to grow plants.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, I like fluval black gravel for substrate. Idk much about plants, but the fluval flora kit has worked great for me. Growing plants like mad.


----------



## Candymancan (Mar 10, 2010)

Well I made the plexiglass top here it is.. I heard plaxiglass warps a little but I read it only warps to a certain amount so we'll see in time.. I am not gonna use glass tho I know that will break with me around.. I did the math I have about 1 Watt per gallon in the tank now.. before it was .55

Oh and can anyone tell me what this plant is ? I got them for my tank today.. It looks like bamboo almost but has stringy purple leaves on it.. I also upgraded my moms tanks light.. Her tank is 36 inchs long 21 years old, and the original hood while 36 inchs long only has a 24 inch 17 watt t8 bulb.. So like 5 inchs on each corner was very dark, and the tank with light looked dim like mine.. So I got a 36 inch T5 duel fixture with the colormax and Daylight bulb in it... WOW 100X brighter lol... could not believe how dingy that old lamp was lol.... Btw she has the same purple plant in her tank and she also has I think its called Red Nesaea.. very beautiful deep red plants... Im using that API CO2 booster everyday and the Leaf zone says only once a week so im using that as well.. Maybe ill look into those tablets you put in the rocks once a month.. well see how things go. Her tank now has 1.5 watts per gallon vs .56


----------

